# Dovetail Key Mitre Joint



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I have seen great examples of dovetail key miter joints on this forum. Therefore, I think someone might be able to help me. I know that the slot is usually made with a router table. But is it possible to make the dovetail slot on a small box without a router table? If not, would it be stable and safe to rig plywood and a fence to my router for a one time operation?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You can make a temporary router table from a sheet of plywood that sits on a couple sawhorses, it has to be thick enough or supported underneath so it doesn't sag. You may have to notch out the bottom where the router sits to allow the bit to protrude through the plywood enough, depends. A router fence can be any straight board clamped to the plywood.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

a saw, a knife, and a chisel would do it just fine. 

get your piece for your key and mark the edges with it. cut on the lines, take out with a chisel, stick in your key piece.

voila.


----------

